# Problem with Transmission



## scottfelsen (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I am new to the forum. I just bought a 1982 Datsun 720 Diesel truck. The Manuel 5 speed transmission is strong when I can get it into gear. Mostly however, I press on the clutch and I can't push the shifter into any gear. Then after a while of repeatedly pressing and depressing the clutch I will be able to find first gear and move down the road. Once I find first and second gear, its hard to find third, fourth and fifth. Then when I find third fourth and fifth, I cant seem to find second or first. lol 
I think there may be two problems here. 1) The clutch needs to be replaced and the gears that control the shifter (I forget what they are called... cyncro- mesh maybe???), need to be repaired. I have no experience with diesel motors or any transmissions other then putting a transmission into a car. However, I have decades of experience with gas motors and the various components connected to them. I ordered the service Manuel and the Chiltons book, but can anyone help? Any ideas what could be wrong? Thanks.:newbie:


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

If your clutch isn't working, then it will be very difficult to get it in any gear like you describe. I'd check the clutch, chances are your transmission is fine.


----------



## scottfelsen (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Ben. I appreciate your help. I will e replacing it as soon as I can.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like you have a problem with the hydraulic clutch. Just like when you have air in your brake lines, you can pump them up by repeatedly depressing the clutch pedal, the same applies to a hydraulic clutch. Check the slave cylinder on the trans for leaking. If it's leaking, replace it and bleed the system. If it's not, you can try bleeding it. If the problem continues, you likely need a clutch master cylinder. Also, check the condition of the hose at the slave cylinder and replace as necessary and inspect the condition of the metal lines.


----------



## scottfelsen (Apr 4, 2011)

I appreciate your response. I will check for leaks. The thing is the clutch pedal seems to be fine. I would think that if there were no fluid or alot of air, the pedal would go all the way to the floor and stay there... I also could be wrong, since I have no experience with hydraulic clutches. I ordered the service manual. When it arrives, I am going to figure out how it all works and check the whole system out. This truck has been so neglected it could be the master cylinder, slave cylinder and clutch are bad.. lol


----------



## scottfelsen (Apr 4, 2011)

The slave cylinder is leaking... lol I also have very low fluid level. Thanks for the info. I will repair this problem right away. Thanks again...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The bill's in the mail!


----------

